# Passport photo on a white background



## vanstan (Feb 17, 2010)

Hello!

I am moving over at the end of August but am having problems finding somewhere in the UK where I can get a passport photo on a white background. For my visa it states the background must be pure white but the UK standard appears to be pale grey...help!!!

Does anyone know of anywhere in the UK where I can get a passport photograph with a pure white background or has anyone encountered the same problem? My only other option is to get them done in Dubai but this will delay my application eek!

Any help would be much appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Stop panicking! The photos taken in a standard UK photo booth with the light background are fine. The pale grey will look white in the picture.

-


----------



## Industrial Nomad (Jan 21, 2009)

Also (If possible), get a real Photographer to take some snaps and keep the negatives yourself (as it's genuinely surprising just how many copies that you actually require for various Immigration/etc... purposes), not just in U.A.E but Worldwide, so the initial extra investment can and does reap dividends in terms of wasted time/money etc...).

Or go Digital, as most of the time you will require an abundance of 2x2s in most places that you go. (Keep some Digitals on a memory stick aswell if it helps).


----------



## vanstan (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks for such great, quick advice!!! i feel much more at ease now!


----------



## Industrial Nomad (Jan 21, 2009)

vanstan said:


> Thanks for such great, quick advice!!! i feel much more at ease now!


No problem, thank you for the Thanks....Now you may notice a little tick box saying "Thanks" at the top right hand corner of the reply box....(If you could be so kind to press it please


----------

